# RF 500 F4L Updates



## jdavis37 (Apr 3, 2022)

Curious if there are any legitimate updates on this lens, as to weight, overall size and most importantly when/if it will be available for purchase. I am in the process of going all mirrorless, and while my 500 F4 Mk II is working very well, I would welcome w size/weight reduction. This thing of getting older and having bilateral frozen shoulders is making me hope for a lighter option.

All that said, I have not found any recent updates. I know with the worldwide chip shortage my wait may be longer than desired (already is for that matter ), but any relevant updated info is appreciated! Thx


----------



## john1970 (Apr 4, 2022)

There was a recent post that Canon was testing a RF 500 mm DO lens with f4.5 or f5, but no mention of a RF 500 mm f4. Such a lens might be announced with the R1 flagship, but I would not expect either until 2023 at the earliest.


----------



## jdavis37 (Apr 4, 2022)

Thx John. I did see the DO lens possibilities, but remember seeing rumored announcements for an RF 300F.28 and 500F4 for 2022 release. After that, things went quiet.

Given the production delays withthe R3, lack of announcement for the RF 500F4 and so forth, I would tend to agree about 2023 at the earliest. But, that is purely speculation and gut feeling on my part without an ounce of fact (and thus my original question lol).

A 500mm DO F5 could be quite hand holdable and something i'd be curious about, least to a degree, though I'm still hoping for a low 5 pound range RF 500F4 to replace what I now have!


----------



## harrycch (Apr 27, 2022)

Compact and lightweight 500mm DO F4.5 or F5 would be great for me. I hope it could be even smaller and lighter than the EF 400mm F4 DO.


----------

